# Shenandoah valley tours...



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

We've been hiking Skline Drive for year and love it. But now that we've started road cycling are interested in trying some road rides we've seen from the overlooks, any suggestions or opinions or rides? maybe something from a site like this,
http://www.virginiabicycling.com/index.htm
I'm really interested in trying all the small back roads we see from above.


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

This may be helpful

http://www.cspdc.org/bikeva/maps.html


----------

